
Paul M. Romer: Lecture in Economic Sciences 2018 [video] - bachmeier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZmgZGIZtiM
======
simonebrunozzi
I am fascinated by Romer's work in relation to "charter cities" [0], which
unfortunately he didn't manage to complete.

[0]:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/paul_romer?language=en](https://www.ted.com/talks/paul_romer?language=en)

~~~
paganel
His proposal looks similar to how medieval cities were formed from anew in
places like Poland about 700-800 years ago, most of them using the “Magdeburg
rights” [1], i.e. the “good rules” he mentions sometime during his talk. What
eventually happened to those cities was that the surrounding territory “caught
up with them”, so to speak, and imposed its own rules which superseded the
Magdeburg rules, the same way China is now “superseding” Hong Kong’s rules (HK
is also mentioned as a “good example” to follow, but the lecture is by now
almost 10 years old).

> Named after the German city of Magdeburg, these town charters were perhaps
> the most important set of medieval laws in Central Europe thus far.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magdeburg_rights](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magdeburg_rights)

